
Google’s Quantum Dream May Be Just Around the Corner - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602283/googles-quantum-dream-may-be-just-around-the-corner/
======
alex_duf
I wonder what impact these will have on cryptography when it will be available
to a few actors, but not the rest of the world yet...

~~~
WilliamDhalgren
when they really get there, all current public crypto is just broken.
Symmetric is just weakened; basically you need to double the keysize. And
there's prob a backlog of messages those actors can then decrypt.

Besides that, everyone needs to move to post-quantum public key cryptographic
algorithms. Seems there's usable methods already now, except the signatures
will be enormous untill some other, better post-quantum methods are proven
safe.

~~Here's an overview of the SOTA there from 32c3 ; I was surprised how usable
it already seems:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=424LHQQB2DE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=424LHQQB2DE)
~~ EDIT: shit, sry that's not the correct video; I'll find it in a sec, I
hope..

Or, if you're a bank or a state or otherwise can have a direct 1hop link to
your communication partner, you can just use quantum cryptography for extra,
physical assurances.

~~~
WilliamDhalgren
I guess its quite obvious by now, but sadly I couldn't dig up the video
anymore. apologies.

